# 2cooler's Recordings



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Does anyone post up any links to their music?

This one is my latest. Kind of got that mid 60's garage rock sound. I have been revisiting some of that old stuff lately....The 13th Floor Elevators, Them, The Seeds, and others of that kind.

I am recording on my pc......There might be some mistakes, but it's all for fun!


__
https://soundcloud.com/asangelssing%2Freverend-mr-black


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i have a few out there.. sound click top 10 and a lot of top 50's
here is one of mine...
soundclick version.
http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=10117409&q=hi&newref=1

Youtube version...
http://www.youtube.com/user/nighterous?feature=mhsn#p/u/20/z0XiOb_cTR8


----------

